# Mystery pain



## mysterypain (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all. Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my situation.My nine-year-old daughter has intermittent stomach pain daily for the past three years. She has seen four pediatric gastro doctors, two of which were at MUSC and Duke University. Sheâ€™s been dx with peptic disease, acid reflux, IBS and her latest is Nodular Lymphoid Hyperplasia (which is an excessive amount of lymphoids in her colon.) The dr at Duke does not know why she has this or if this is the reason for her pain. Her earlier lab studies were for CBC, urinalysis, CMP, stools for Giardia, ELISA, and celiac disease â€“ all came back normal. She had a CT scan, HIDA scan for the gallbladder, two colonoscopies and two upper Gis and a Gastric emptying study for Gastroparesis.Her symptoms are belly pain in around the navel area, gas, constipation and diarrhea and heartburn. Her pain is worse at night. I have treated her for IBS with a high fiber diet and water; sheâ€™s been treated for GERD with Prosec and Nexium. Prosec provided some relief for a period of five months then with drx advice took her off of it to see how she would do and she was good for about four months, then had a relapse. She was put back on Prosec, with no luck, then Nexium. I did this for about a year, took her off all meds (these meds made her constipation worse). She was also on Miralax for contipation. I have her now seeing a chiropractor for about eight months now since medical doctors have failed us . Her condition is intermittent as to the daily chronic pain in the past. Iâ€™m very frustrated and my daughter is sick of being sick. Is there any other test that we missed or homeopathic remedy? Please help!Thank you.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

So sorry about your daughter, but she is lucky to a parent like you to take care of her. A high fiber diet always made me feel worse. Is it working for her? the only other thing I wanted to say is that maybe you should post your discussion on the main IBS board or the C board. This forum seems to be mostly between teens themselves. You will get more help/replies from the other boards. Mindy


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe just has a bad case of IBS if all the test are coming back normal. I'm 26 and have prob had stomach issues since I was 4. I think the reason why the stomach pain is worse at night because she probably has less activities to distract her and keep her mind off the pain. It's probably worse at bedtime because the body is slowing down and she might be coming to the realization that it's time for school again in a few hours. School was my biggest fear growing up.


----------

